
How a Successful Biographer Became a Forger (2008) - samclemens
https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=94461486
======
hirundo
I'm going to guess that this item wasn't posted by the real Samuel Langhorne
Clemens. If not, Forger! If so, my apologies, I'm a big fan.

